# Event für Tastensperre?



## Deception (23. Mrz 2009)

Hey,
Hab das Problem, dass ich bei meinem SE K770i keinen code nach auflösung der Tastensperre einstellen kann und bisher auch keine Lösung im inet gefunden hab. Da ich mit Java sehr vertraut bin, dachte ich mir dann einfach mal die J2ME zu erkunden um ein "Programm" zu schreiben, das mir das ermöglicht.
Als Java Programmierer kam mir am simpelsten vor, dass ja die Tastensperre sicherlich ein Event auslöst und ich nur einen Dämon schreiben muss, der auf die Events reagiert. 
Wäre ja nen schnell programmiertes Tool. Hab allerdings noch nichts zu so einem Event gefunden. Weiß jemand zufällig ob es das Tastensperren-Event gibt? Und wenn nicht, weiß wer ne andere einfache realisierungsmöglichkeit meines Problems oder hat vllt sogar schon ein fertiges tool?  
Liebe Grüße,
Jens


----------



## ice-breaker (23. Mrz 2009)

Gibt kein Event oder irgendeine Möglichkeit festzustellen ob die Tastensperre aktiv ist.


----------



## Deception (23. Mrz 2009)

Danke, kennst du denn eine Möglichkeit so eine Sicherheitstastensperre zu realisieren? Könnte man evt. eine eigene Tastensperre programmieren und die alte Tastensperre ersetzen oder ist auch das praktisch nicht möglich?  Bin offen für Vorschläge


----------



## ice-breaker (23. Mrz 2009)

geht auch nicht


----------

